# Luna Rossa's mast with no jumpers



## TheSailingScoop (Dec 7, 2006)

The third AC mast to appear with no jumpers in this AC cycle. Luna Rossa stepped this rig in Valencia on Monday and sailed with it all week, with the exception of Wednesday because it was 25-30knts.
The first was Alinghi's in April closely followed by BMW Oracle who sailed with it in the fleet racing Act this year. 
Will we see Jumperless masts in the challenger elimination and possibly the America's Cup?


----------

